# Used P30SK



## frontierman (Sep 17, 2016)

So I picked up a used P30SK for 370 out the door, no case just gun and 2 mag. First time with any form of DA/SA. Took it to the range today pretty cold but so what. It's my 1st time with DA/SA and put 100 rounds thur it. Nice gun to shoot, gonna take a lot more to get use to the DA. But it feels really good in the hand and SA is sweet. Looking forward to many more rounds thur this baby.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

Sounds like you got a good deal on that one. Hope it serves you well.


----------



## AllenFromPa (Dec 4, 2017)

Cool beans it was to cold here in the coal regions to get out.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

frontierman said:


> So I picked up a used P30SK for 370 out the door, no case just gun and 2 mag. First time with any form of DA/SA. Took it to the range today pretty cold but so what. It's my 1st time with DA/SA and put 100 rounds thur it. Nice gun to shoot, gonna take a lot more to get use to the DA. But it feels really good in the hand and SA is sweet. Looking forward to many more rounds thur this baby.


Yeah, good price on an awesome gun. Got any pics?


----------



## frontierman (Sep 17, 2016)

Will post some soon


----------



## frontierman (Sep 17, 2016)

here's a pic


----------



## dalandis64 (Feb 7, 2018)

I think be my next one the list


----------



## Xring (Aug 8, 2018)

I also picked up the same model. 400 with a $40 holster, box, papers etc. Fired 150 Federal 124 fmj, 20 Sig HP. I absolutely love this thing, and it is my new carry. No failures, and shoots dead on. I really like my Glocks, but the feeling of extra qualty is evident when handling both. I want another one.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Xring said:


> I also picked up the same model. 400 with a $40 holster, box, papers etc. Fired 150 Federal 124 fmj, 20 Sig HP. I absolutely love this thing, and it is my new carry. No failures, and shoots dead on. I really like my Glocks, but the feeling of extra qualty is evident when handling both. I want another one.


Very cool. Congrats!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Xring said:


> I also picked up the same model. 400 with a $40 holster, box, papers etc. Fired 150 Federal 124 fmj, 20 Sig HP. I absolutely love this thing, and it is my new carry. No failures, and shoots dead on. I really like my Glocks, *but the feeling of extra qualty is evident when handling both.* I want another one.


Whadda' ya' want it's an HK? You may want to try a VP9 SK as your next one. It's my favorite 9mm pistol. I like my Glocks too, but there's nothin' like an HK. I'm hoping they come out with a VP45 SK. That would be the ultimate .45 to add to my collection.


----------



## Xring (Aug 8, 2018)

Yes exactly. Looking at the VP9SK for sure. I wish they had a G19 sized P30, but the VP is probably next.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Xring said:


> Yes exactly. Looking at the VP9SK for sure. I wish they had a G19 sized P30, but the VP is probably next.


The G19 and G23 are the same physical size. I've got a G23, the VP 9, VP 40 and G23 are all about the same size. The grip frame on the VP's I'm guessing are about 1/2 inch longer? The VP 9 holds 15+1 as does the G19. You can use the VP 9's 15 round magazines in the VP9 SK. HKParts.net sells magazines and magazine accessories to extend the capacity from 12 to 30 rounds. Whats nice about the SK series of pistols is that you can also use the shorter ten round magazines for concealed carry. I believe that both the VP's and the P30's use the same magazines. The Glock 19 has an MSRP of $599 the HK VP 9's $719. I paid $649 for for my VP's. In don't know, but if I were you I'd go for the VP before the Glock. If you buy the Glock first you may end up kicking yourself in the ass and wish you'd bought the HK. This is not to say that the Glock is a bad gun, far from it, it's a great pistol but the HK is just so much nicer.


----------



## Xring (Aug 8, 2018)

I'm not going for another Glock. I just meant that I would like a G19 sized HkP30. I believe the grip size on the VP9 and P30 are Glock 17 length which is larger than I want. I'm now spoiled by HK for sure.


----------

